# ilCub Cadet 2130 trans oil



## klinkm (Jun 28, 2010)

HI
neighbor has 2130 with, I believe, the non hydro AGS trans. it's 13 yrs old or so.
Found the Cadet dealer fluid at $19/qt. for a 6 qt total he can't pay. Have read a diesel 10-40 like rotella may be comparable.
Any truth to that?
Anything else comparable at reasonable cost?
Not trying to start an oil war but just want to know how to save some money.
After going thru all 18 pages I see why 2130 didn't get any search hits--no talk!
Thanks
Mike


----------

